# InFocus Kangaroo Pro Mobile Desktop Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

*Introduction*
In my quest for the perfect home theater I have thrown lots of time and money at media players and streaming devices, trying to find the best balance of quality and convenience. An HTPC hits that sweet spot for many enthusiasts - offering the convenience of an all-in-one web connected device which can be configured to offer very high performance. The most devoted gadget geeks will prefer to spec and build their own PCs with very specific expectations and performance requirements. The thought of designing and building an entire PC will turn away many average hobbyists though, limiting them to existing solutions. Purpose built, off-the-shelf HTPCs have the advantage of often being more economical than custom built solutions, and many have been designed to be compact and/or portable and very quiet.

InFocus has designed the Kangaroo Pro Mobile Desktop for customers looking for those exact requirements. It is a portable entertainment hub with the full capability of Windows 10, plus some special features that make it pretty handy beyond your custom home theater or home entertainment space. The Kangaroo is about the size of a web streaming set-top box, with the convenience of an internal battery, but with expandable storage and an upgradeable OS.


Read The Full Review


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

For the person who wants the functionality and convenience of a HTPC, without the "challenge" of building something themselves, this looks to be a good option.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

For sure Jim. It removes a lot of the guess work but still provides a good bit of flexibility to tinker with.


----------

